# Think my betta fish is constipated---help



## bpgoose (May 15, 2010)

I'm not sure but I think Blue Pearl is constipated! He looks like he is 9 months preggy. He is still lively and active, his scales are still laying flat and he is still eating, just that he isn't poo-ing. I haven't feed him for 2 days and still no changed. I gave him two pellets of food and now he is more round in the stomach area then before. What can I do?

Is there a fish laxative out there that I don't know about? Being as constipated as he looks he has to be in pain even though he doesn't show it.

Please help if you can!


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

bpgoose said:


> I'm not sure but I think Blue Pearl is constipated! He looks like he is 9 months preggy. He is still lively and active, his scales are still laying flat and he is still eating, just that he isn't poo-ing. I haven't feed him for 2 days and still no changed. I gave him two pellets of food and now he is more round in the stomach area then before. What can I do?
> 
> Is there a fish laxative out there that I don't know about? Being as constipated as he looks he has to be in pain even though he doesn't show it.
> 
> Please help if you can!


Daphina (frozen) is Said to help with constipation

Also you could boil a pea, And De-shell it, and cut it into pellet sized bites and try feeding him that.


----------



## bpgoose (May 15, 2010)

*I think my betta fish is constipated*



karlhague said:


> Also you could boil a pea, And De-shell it, and cut it into pellet sized bites and try feeding him that.


I just fed him some cooked pea. He ate that like it was a worm. I put it on the end of a toothpick and he bit it and tugged. These bettafish sure are strong little guys! Lol! I hope the pea does it. 

I have had bettafish 6 times and never had one get constipated. Should I change his pelleted food to another brand. He is currently eating Wardley's Betta Food.

I hope the pea does it. I kept the other peas that I cooked up in case I have to treat him again tomorrow. I hope one pea will do it.

I really don't want to lose him. He is the prettiest betta I have ever had.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

bpgoose said:


> I just fed him some cooked pea. He ate that like it was a worm. I put it on the end of a toothpick and he bit it and tugged. These bettafish sure are strong little guys! Lol! I hope the pea does it.
> 
> I have had bettafish 6 times and never had one get constipated. Should I change his pelleted food to another brand. He is currently eating Wardley's Betta Food.
> 
> ...


The pellets might be too big for him Try The Hikaro Gold betta pellets, their quite small.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Don't feed him for a while now...they live forever without food so no worries there.


----------



## bpgoose (May 15, 2010)

*Think my betta fish is bloated.....help*

Just to let everyone know. Blue Pearl didn't survive his bloat. I didn't feed him for two weeks and he just kept getting bigger and bigger, until I saw him eating the algae off the plants. When I woke up in the morning he was in the process of dieing. He passed away Saturday morning, Aug. 28, 2010.

I will be taking a break from bettafish for a while to get over this loss. I only had him since May. I know it was probably his food he was eating that really started the ball going doing hill. I will not buy that type of food again for a betta. They were large pellets.

-goose


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

bpgoose said:


> Just to let everyone know. Blue Pearl didn't survive his bloat. I didn't feed him for two weeks and he just kept getting bigger and bigger, until I saw him eating the algae off the plants. When I woke up in the morning he was in the process of dieing. He passed away Saturday morning, Aug. 28, 2010.
> 
> I will be taking a break from bettafish for a while to get over this loss. I only had him since May. I know it was probably his food he was eating that really started the ball going doing hill. I will not buy that type of food again for a betta. They were large pellets.
> 
> -goose




Hey goose, Sorry for your loss mate.

May your fish rest in Betta heaven.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

